# Arrrrgggg!!!! the lefts



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Played 18 today, and was pulling almost everything! Hit 3 off the tee so many times, I should have just started with 3.
I have googled pulled shots, and now am hoping for some more advice/tips/drills


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

found a couple of drills
Golf Drills - Swing Board
and
http://thegolfdrillguru.netfirms.com/nfblog/?p=332


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Usually when you pull a shot, you either decelerate the club trying to control the swing TOO much, or you are getting stuck with your weight on your back foot at impact. Make sure you are shifting your weight properly onto your front foot at impact. It's pretty hard to pull a shot like this. You might draw it, but you won't pull it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also try narrowing your stance a little more.(If it's not already narrow.) Makes the weight shift much easier, and doesn't waste any movement.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

First, check your alignment to make sure you are actually on target. If you are, then a pull is the result of slight outside-in swing path with the face of the club square to the clubpath. The board drill should straighten things out.

BT


----------

